# bistabiles Ventil



## nofuchs (19 März 2006)

hi, kann mir bitte jemand mal den Unterschied zwischen einem mono- und einem bistabilen Ventil erklären. 
Habe mal euer Forum genutzt, hoffe doch das ich es nicht vergewaltige mit dieser nofuchs frage die whrscheinlich garnicht hierher gehört! 
wäre trotzdem für eine antwort dankbar!!

mfg


----------



## Daniel B (19 März 2006)

Hallo 

Ein Monostabiles Ventil hat nur einen Spulenanschluss und ist dadurch federrückstellend. Das bedeutet ohne Spannung ist das Ventil in Grundstellung und entsprechend der Type z.B 3-2 durchgeschalten oder gesperrt. Wenn nun eine Spannung an der Spule angelegt wird schaltet das Ventil in die Arbeitstellung und schaltet entsprechend die Anschlüße um.
Bei Bistabilen Ventil gibt es mehrere Ausführungen , es gibt sogar Mittelstellungen ! Ein bistabiles Ventil hat immer 2 Spulen und benötigt nur ein kurzen Impuls zum umschalten oder einsschalten und bleibt dann in dieser Stellung bis ein Gegenimpuls kommt. Aber wie gesagt es gibt da aber auch Spezielle Ventile die dann etwas anders funktionieren .


Was hast du denn für welche ?



Greetz Daniel


----------



## nairolf (19 März 2006)

*Neuer Versuch*

Nachdem durch meine Dummheit mein letzter Post im falschen Thread landete, nun nocheinemal:

Kleiner Auszug der Ventiltypen der FESTO CPV Typ 10 Reihe.


----------



## Nofuchs (21 März 2006)

Danke, habt mir sehr weitergeholfen! 
hatte die Vermutung das es sich um ein Ventil handelt das in beide richtungen durchströmt werden kann! (bi)


----------



## lefrog (21 März 2006)

Hallo!

naja, beide Richtungen sagt das eigendlich nicht aus...

Bistabil bedeutet eigendlich nur, das beide Stellungen als stabil anzusehen sind. Ein Monostabiles hingegen hat nur einen stabilen Zustand. Wenn die Ursache für das Umschalten nicht mehr vorhanden ist, dann schaltet das Monostabile wieder in die Ausgangsstellung zurück. Bei dem Bistabilen wird die Ursache nur in dem Moment des Umschalten benötigt. Die Wirkung, sprich das Wechseln der "Stellung", bleibt dann auch ohne Ursache bestehen...

Ich nenne das Ursache, weil es Ventile in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt. Diese können zum Beispiel elektrisch oder pneumatisch geschaltet werden...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

